# 5th Annual Washtenaw R/C Car Night Race (Sept 18)



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Yes, it is official. Mark your calendar and get your cars ready for September 18th. For the 5th year in a row we will be having the Washtenaw R/C Car On Road Night Race. This year the race will take place in a new location at the Family Service and Learning Center located on 850 South Hewitt Road in Ypsilanti. 

The center is conveniently located within 1/4 mile from I-94. 

If you are driving on I-94 Westbound, you take exit 181B to Michigan Avenue, then on the first stop light, that is Hewitt Road. Turn right on the stop light (in the corner there is a brand new Wendys). Drive all the way to the center located on the right hand side. 

If you are traveling on I-94 Eastbound, you need to take exit 181A, and turn left at the stop light. You will be traveling on Michigan Avenue for about 1/2 mile to the next stop light. Turn right on the stop light (in the corner there is a brand new Wendys). Drive all the way to the center located on the right hand side. 

Track building will start around Noon time frame. Practice starts at 1:30 pm and racing starts at 3:00 pm. The back-up date in case it rains is September 25th. 

Typical classes we run are: 
Novice 
Stock Electric sedan 
Mod Electric Sedan 
Nitro Sedan 
F201 (Formula 1) 
Stock Truck and Buggy 
E-MAXX 
Mini-T 
Any other 3 cars will make a class 

Entry Fee is $10 per car. 

We will be having THREE QUALIFIERS AND A MAIN. The last qualifier and the mains will be run under the lights. 
There will be a free introductory class offered to Novice racers at the beginning of the day prior to the start of the races. 


You will need to bring your pit table, chairs, auxiliary power source (generators or batteries), and don't forget to bring lights for your pit area. Also if anybody has Flood lights, they are more than welcomed to bring to the event like previous years. 

As always, volunteers for building the track and teardown will be mostly appreciated. 

Come on out and race under the lights! 

See you there... 

Carlos 
RC Product Designs 
Washtenaw R/C Raceway 
CEFX 
Team O'tec 
SPLAT Graphics 
Lazer Speedway


----------

